# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Mua cá kho làng vũ đại ở đâu ?

## dulichbonmua.it

*Món cá kho làng Vũ Đại rất nổi tiếng, được nhiều đài báo, truyền hình đưa tin.* Rất nhiều người muốn được ăn món đặc sản của tỉnh Hà Nam này nhưng lại không có điều kiện qua* tỉnh Hà Nam về làng Vũ Đại để mua*. Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết _có thể mua cá kho làng Vũ Đại ở đâu?  _ 
*  Món cá kho làng Vũ Đại Hà Nam* nổi tiếng
*Chúng tôi cơ sở cá kho gia truyền Trần Luận là cơ sở chế biến cá kho làng Vũ Đại lớn nhất và uy tín nhất.* Chúng tôi cung cấp món cá kho cổ truyền nổi tiếng này trên toàn quốc
Quý khách có thể đến trực tiếp cơ sở cá kho của chúng tôi để mua cá.
_Địa chỉ tại cơ sở chế biến cá kho Trần Luận_
_Xóm 1, xã Hòa Hậu, huyện Lý Nhân, tỉnh Hà Nam._
_Hot line: 0983 168 085 - 0983 998 600 _ 
_THÔNG TIN GIAO DỊCH THANH TOÁN_
Tài khoản ngân hàng Agribank chi nhánh Bắc Nam Định
Số TK: 3203205082603 || Chủ TK: Trần Bá Luận
Tài khoản Techcombank, chi nhánh Ngoc Khanh, Ha noi
Số TK: 19027303346011  || Chủ TK: Tran Thi Nga
Thanh toán khi đã nhận cá kho (chỉ áp dụng khi quý đặt từ 1 đến 2 niêu, với số lượng lớn hơn quý khách vui lòng chuyển khoản đặt cọc trước cho chúng tôi theo thông tin tài khoản trên)
Đối với các khách hàng tại Hà Nội và Sài Gòn thì chúng tôi sẽ giao cá tới tận nhà khách hàng rồi mới thu tiền. Còn đối với các tỉnh thành khác thì quý khách vui lòng thanh toán tiền trước qua chuyển khoản ngân hàng. Chúng tôi sẽ gửi cá cho quý khách hàng tới cảng hàng không tại thành phố hoặc gửi xe khách tới bến xe địa phương
*Cá kho làng Vũ Đại tự hào là món cá kho ngon nhất Việt Nam.  *

----------

